# Sage Boiler Pro + Grinder v Sage Barista Express



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I'm new and looking at upgrading from a Delonghi Bean to cup. I'm tossing up between the Gaggia Classic + grinder, Sage Duo Temp Pro & Sage Barista Express. What I like about the Barista is it seems a natural progression from the bean to cup and easier to use than separate machines. I'm happy with the Bean to cup as I press button and coffee appears, not sure I'm up to spending hours on practicing.

Reason I'm posting here is because I'd like advice between the Duo Temp pro + grinder v barista express. What are everyone opinions? Are separates really complicated?

Thanks in advance

Neil


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I've had both. And i went from the BE to the DTP so i could use a better grinder.

I'd say from the get go the BE may be better as it has a better solanoid valve so drainage of water from the top of the puck after extraction is better so less messy. You can also play with temperature and preinfusion times manually as well as preprogramme one and two shot buttons.

HOWEVER the grinder for me is a big let down and i discovered this only as I lived with it for sometime and knowing what i know now. Eventually the wear on the grinder meant that the lowest setting was not fine enough. I also realise in hindsight that the vast majority of my shots suffered from channelling explaining sour or and bitter shots.

In short the BE is smaller jump but the DTP with a decent grinder will give you better espresso.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I haven't found that at all despite various upgrades so I might be inclined to say go for the BE as in some ways it gives a better grind than the Sage Grinder Pro can provide. So if the DTP what grinder will the OP buy to go with it? @M_H_S I'd be interested to know how many beans to wear the grinder out? Did you buy new etc.

The main difference in grind is clumps. There was some one on here that got very annoyed about that on a BE as the lack can cause grinds to fall out of the portafilter and get all over the place. The answer if it's a problem is to set the timer for a 1/2 dose so that they can be tapped down in between. Counting grinder settings isn't straight forwards as the BE has a restricted range, the SGP hasn't and can do all methods. It's also worth bearing in mind that essentially the same grinder is used in the Oracles, burrs anyway but they have added a different adjustment mechanism. I didn't find the adjustment range on it a problem or the steps but I seldom find that a strict in to out ratio of 1 to 2 gives the best drink and there is some latitude what ever ratio is used.

One thing for sure both machines will have a learning curve for some one new to espresso machines. I mentioned my solution to some of the problems using the BE as intended in this thread - the last post. Odd as I thought that there was at least one later post. This worked for me for as long as I used the machine.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30145-4-months-with-my-Sage-Barista-Express/page4

Having said that my BE has a grinder fault. It will be sorted via warrantee. I had noticed that there was a stiffening around setting 4 very early on. That has gone but the grinder doesn't adjust correctly any more. It's taken some time to be certain of that as a lot of my gear has been packed away. I've now used a dial test indicator to check for movement and for over 1/2 the adjustment range the bur does not move at all. I'd guess this is a manufacturing fault rather than anything else.

One thing that is often mentioned when buying Sage is that Lakeland offer a longer warrantee.

John

-


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank to you both, sorry for the late reply. Did have notifications turned on. So the issue could be grinder wear.

My Delonghi BTC has failed after 2 years so would be look for some thing will last especially with the money being spent. Will give it some thought thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you are thinking of upgrading there is a Nuova machine that joey24dirt is selling. Just a thought


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

whitey01200 said:


> Thank to you both, sorry for the late reply. Did have notifications turned on. So the issue could be grinder wear.
> 
> My Delonghi BTC has failed after 2 years so would be look for some thing will last especially with the money being spent. Will give it some thought thanks


I would not ever recommend buying an espresso machine with a grinder built in. Unless you are really strapped for cash (even then i would say save more), separate machines are always better. The grinder is quite important and having a poor grinder built in (believe me it's not going to be a great grinder), is a real encumbrance. Sure you can buy a better grinder later, but the machine then has a useless grinder still built in.


A great machine with a crap grinder will produce a meh result

A poor machine with a good grinder will produce something quite drinkable


Separate machine and grinder is the way to go. Buy a grinder worth around £290-300+ new, if you can't afford that go for a decent used one which could be up to half the new price or less. Then spend the rest of your budget on the machine...again look for used rather than new. So a used set up of £150 - £200 grinder £450 - 750 machine might get you something quite nice, that will give many years/decades of pleasure.


----------



## GeorgeR (Oct 21, 2018)

Question is what you want?

Do not want to spend more than 3 mins to have your morning coffee? Then Barista Express will work and give you OK drinks, assuming you do not want to drink more than 3-4 cups a day.

If you wish to spend more time then go for something like Rocky (get a used for 100 or so) and a Silvia (for 200-250). These will last forever however you need to spend more time to have your drinks.


----------

